# New Pen Design



## Geophyrd (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm uploading this just in case anyone is interested.  My Byrnes saw comes tomorrow.  I'm hoping to try this design next weekend.

I'm calling this a Harlequin pen and its engineered (on Sketchup) to match specs on a Big Ben twist pen from PSI.


----------



## wizard (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool design! May I ask which saw blades and accessories did you order with the Byrnes Saw to execute a design like that? Regards, Doc


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice design, Good luck, if the pen hold true to the workup it will be gorgeous.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Geophyrd (Feb 20, 2011)

wizard said:


> Cool design! May I ask which saw blades and accessories did you order with the Byrnes Saw to execute a design like that? Regards, Doc




Hi Wizard...ordered almost everything.  Just didn't order the tilt table.  Waiting to see some reviews on it before I order.  And if the saw is all its cracked up to be (I'm really hopeful, have yet to see anything but a glowing review)


----------



## johncrane (Feb 20, 2011)

Best of luck very nice design.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 20, 2011)

when doing something like this what are the do's and don'ts???  How about shaping to keep the design you are lokking for what needs to be done???  How about different tube sizes???  Gives us some discription. If you are going to do this please document your findings. It looks like it could open a whole new avenue in pen blanks. Thanks


----------



## Geophyrd (Feb 20, 2011)

*Hi Jt*



jttheclockman said:


> when doing something like this what are the do's and don'ts???  How about shaping to keep the design you are lokking for what needs to be done???  How about different tube sizes???  Gives us some discription. If you are going to do this please document your findings. It looks like it could open a whole new avenue in pen blanks. Thanks




Will be happy to give details, but need some time to work on it.  I'm already documenting on another design I put up.  All I'm waiting on is my new saw and I'll get to work on them.  Tried using my pain-in-the-keister table saw and a miter chop saw but could not get close to what I was looking for.

I'll attach some pictures from what I did if that's any help but truely, it didn't work right...the design I was trying to make is also attached. Not the same one from earlier in this thread


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Feb 20, 2011)

what can i use to glue wood and acrylic together,i tried ca several times but no luck.tried wood on trustone and same. should i try, 60 mins epoxy to put the blanks together?
and with this design,would you be doing the same cuts but with several blanks?


----------



## hebertjo (Feb 20, 2011)

Try 5 minute epoxy. You only need 5 minutes and if you have to hold the pieces together 5 minutes is far better then 60! 

When you tried CA was it thin? Thin will soak into the wood and not bond. Try medium or thick and use clamps and accelerator.

good luck,


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Feb 21, 2011)

i tried medium.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a sweet blank!


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice design, ambitious project.  Will look forward to seeing the finished blanks.


----------



## Geophyrd (Feb 21, 2011)

*Don't know if this is going to happen...*

I did the math on the project. I've attached it.  Now, I'm worried...

Still going to try this weekend though


----------



## Geophyrd (Feb 28, 2011)

*Got pretty far on this one...*

Spent about 3 hours on it on Sat.  Will post a picture of my new pen later today.

Of course, my computer died over the weekend, so ALL pen designs (and everything else) is gone.  Sigh...two steps back.


----------



## DrBills (Feb 28, 2011)

Take the hard drive out and either put it in another PC or buy an external powered HD case and attach it via USB to you new machine.

Bill




Geophyrd said:


> Spent about 3 hours on it on Sat.  Will post a picture of my new pen later today.
> 
> Of course, my computer died over the weekend, so ALL pen designs (and everything else) is gone.  Sigh...two steps back.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 28, 2011)

You can also get a usb to sata/ide drive cable set up that allows you to rescue 3.5 and 2.5 hard drives.  Microcenter sells a few of them.  I owen this one:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0285941

Works great and only around 15 bucks.
:good:




DrBills said:


> Take the hard drive out and either put it in another PC or buy an external powered HD case and attach it via USB to you new machine.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 28, 2011)

Geophyrd, 
I've used Sketchup to try and design blanks and started like you did, with the blank square.  When I rounded the blank, however I found the design had changed in ways that I hadn't imagined.  In the blanks that you have posted, they are always still square, so I'm curious if they will look the same once they've been rounded?


----------



## Geophyrd (Mar 3, 2011)

*You guys are so supportive!*

Turns out the Geek Squad was able to recover at least some of my files.

Once I get it back, I'll post pictures of the pen I made out of the last attempt at this blank.  I thought it looked a little 'busy' but my wife commented that its the prettiest pen I ever made. And I don't really consider it to be a success.  I made a cigar pen but I used a kit that I bought off Ebay and the kit itself really isn't that good.  Should have stuck with a PSI kit...that will be Saturday's project

As to why square, I like the fact that the pens turn out different than the blanks. Part of the charm of making complex pens...You can kind of predict after awhile what's going to turn out but not always.  What I don't like is that if you don't drill perfectly in the center of the blank (which I think happens rarely despite my best efforts) the result is less than it might have been.


----------



## hebertjo (Mar 3, 2011)

For me drilling is the hardest part. I have ruined more segmented blanks drilling off center then any other way. It really bums you out too because there is no fixing it.


----------



## Geophyrd (Mar 4, 2011)

*Hi Hebert*



hebertjo said:


> For me drilling is the hardest part. I have ruined more segmented blanks drilling off center then any other way. It really bums you out too because there is no fixing it.


 
I know...there ought to be a better way of doing this. I'm certain that some people will suggest a check and drill applicaton on the lathe, but I have a #1 M chuck and there isn't a great solution to this that way.

What I usually do is add 1/4" to the blanks that I'm drilling.  Once you touch with the drill bit, you'll know if you've got the center. If not, you can move it and try again.  Even if the end gets butched up, you've got room to spare and then your collar that takes it to the tube erases your first attempts.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tomspens (Apr 3, 2011)

*Nice Design!*



Geophyrd said:


> I'm uploading this just in case anyone is interested.  My Byrnes saw comes tomorrow.  I'm hoping to try this design next weekend.
> 
> I'm calling this a Harlequin pen and its engineered (on Sketchup) to match specs on a Big Ben twist pen from PSI.



Really cool design!
http://paramountpens.com/


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW - I got dizzy just looking at it. I can't imagine making one.  Hopefully I will be able to afford them once they hit the shelves...lol
You are very talented I look forward to the results.
Kevin


----------

